# Back Right Tire Wobbles



## MultiFire (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

I was in a car accident about a 10 months ago when I was hit in my right rear. They knocked my bumper off and as a result the bottom of my tire was bent completely out. After $900 in repairs (of course I cannot find the receipt), the car was on the road and they warned me about a "wobble" I might experience pass 50mph, and that I had to get *blank* fixed, but the car was safe to drive for now. The place I got the repairs done is closed so there is no way to check the records of what they said still needed to be fixed. 

To better describe the problem...the wheel where I was hit wobbles front and backward in a fishtailing type of motion. Me and a friend jacked the car up (i am by no means a auto expert; but he knows enough), and we could not see any obvious bent parts. The rim is also new so that isnt it either. When the car is parked/at rest, the bottom of that wheel does stick out slightly more than the other wheels on my car. 

Any idea this could be? Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## AlfredBirch (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know what it means to "realign the rim with the hub". But your bead is not seated. Here's what I do to make stubborn beads seat more easily. First, clean the seating area of the rim with Scotchbrite to remove all residues of dish soap or Ru-Glide. Dust the rim and the bead with talc. It is handy because I have already used it to dust the tube. Now mount the tire, using more talc to keep everything slippy. Sometimes it will still take 80 psi to seat the bead, but usually not.


----------

